# Stiphodon percnopterygionus



## Gill (24 Apr 2011)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Stiphodon&species=percnopterygionus&id=1370

reading up on a New fish I am considering, spooted these in the featured box. For a Goby they look amazing and remind me very much of a chinese dragon.


----------



## Joecoral (24 Apr 2011)

Wow, never seen those before. The colouring on the males is amazing though!


----------



## BigTom (24 Apr 2011)

The whole Stiphodon genus is awesome, but I do think you need a lot of algae to keep them happy.

Pretty much the whole of this thread is worth a read if you're interested in them - http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?t=15686


----------



## Gill (24 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that link, bookmarked to read it later.


----------



## Gill (25 Apr 2011)

Gill said:
			
		

> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Stiphodon&species=percnopterygionus&id=1370
> 
> reading up on a New fish I am considering, spooted these in the featured box. For a Goby they look amazing and remind me very much of a chinese dragon.




Just noticed they are on sale on Ebay ATM, So Tempted but want to restock my Sulawesi shrimp and Crabs 1st.


----------



## andyh (25 Apr 2011)

The guys on loaches.com really know their stuff. I feature fairly on in the thread and used this when i kept the stiphodon species of which there are hundreds!

Several shops around Birmingham have them and i saw some at Ripples at Shenstone the other day, i am toying with getting some again!

Entertaining fish!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (25 Apr 2011)

Hi Guys,

I keep around 2-3 spices of stiphodon in my planted tank...
I saw the ones off ebay and brought them they are not the Stiphodon percnopterygionus BUT they are Stiphodon Red Neon the commons one you see in the shop.

Andy what shop sells them in birmingham?


----------

